# Macao - The World Casino



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

A Envolvente 

*Planos Urbanisticos*

*Cotai Strip*



















*Macao*

Vista Aerea de Macau










Projectos Urbanos



















*Obras*

*Grand MGM Macau*




























*Grand Lisboa*

[IMG]http://grandlisboa.com/Grand%20Lisboa%20front%20page.jpg[/IMG]



















*Sands Casino*



















*Wynn Macao*


















*Galaxy Macau*










*Venetian Macau*





































*Galaxy Starworld*










[media]http://www.macaucasinoworld.com/_Media/starworld_at_night_textmedium.jpeg[/media]

*Crown Macao*





































*Grand Waldo Macao Casino*










*Projects*

*Macau Galaxy Resort*










*Cotai StripTM Four Seasons Resort*










*The Praia*










*One Central Residences*










*Sheraton Hotel*



















Plano Urbano










Macao Condo










City of Dreams I










































City of Dreams II










City of Dreams III










Ville de Mer


















Taipa New City

*Skyline*

*Before*


















*Now*


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Excellent projects. Macau's gonna blow up :yes:


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Condominium Central


















http://www.blogger.com/www.condominiumcentral.netHarbour Mile


























*Hotel and the purposed 41 storey service apartment
*
*







*

*Macau Trinity*

*







*


*








*http://www.blogger.com/www.condominiumcentral.net


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Hilton And Conrad Brands Land Deal In Macau*


March 15, 2006 
Las Vegas Sands and Hilton Hotels announced the addition of plans for a 1,200-room Hilton Hotel and a 300-room Conrad Hotel to the Cotai Strip currently being developed by Las Vegas Sands in Macao.

The parties have entered into a non-binding letter of intent and expect to enter into binding definitive agreements before the end of the second quarter of 2006.
The desire to be a part of the Cotai Strip by some of the most prestigious brands in the hotel business has been gratifying as they realize the significance of this important development and do not want to miss out on this opportunity, said Sheldon G. Adelson, chairman and chief executive officer of Las Vegas Sands Corp. As a recognized leader in the hospitality industry for over eighty years, Hilton Hotels has a legacy of strength, stability and innovation that has set an industry standard. We are proud to have them join us in completing the Cotai Strip.
The deal outlines plans for Las Vegas Sands to develop and own a resort complex slated to feature the 1,200-room Hilton Hotel and a 300-room Conrad Hotel, as well as 300,000 square-feet of Conrad branded vacation suites, all operated by Hilton Hotels Corporation. The complex will also feature retail, entertainment, and casino gaming facilities owned and operated by Las Vegas Sands Corp.
We are absolutely delighted to partner with Las Vegas Sands in what we see as one of the most exciting tourism, gaming and hotel projects in the world, said Koos Klein, Hilton's President of Middle East and Asia Pacific. Macau and the Cotai Strip is one of the most vibrant and fast growing gaming destinations in the world poised to turn into one of Asia's major Convention and Meetings destinations.
The Cotai Strip is a master planned development of resort and casino properties on Cotai, an area of reclaimed land between the islands of Taipa and Coloane in Macao. Las Vegas Sands has previously announced plans to develop other hotel projects including The Venetian Macao, which is currently under construction, a Four Seasons hotel, Starwood's Sheraton and St. Regis brands, a Shangri-La Hotel and a Traders hotel. Las Vegas Sands said it expects to make additional hotel, retail and entertainment announcements in the weeks ahead.
Hilton was one of the first international hotels to be established in Asia and China forty years ago and is now the most recognized international brand in the region. Following the recent reunification of Hilton Hotels worldwide, our expansion plans for Asia are bolder than ever and will include all our Hilton Family Brands. The combined establishment of both the upscale Hilton brand and our luxury Conrad brand represents our biggest ever development in the region. The partnership with Las Vegas Sands is a great manifestation of our development strategy for China, added Koos Klein.

IN http://www.chinahospitalitynews.com/2006/03/15/1516-hilton-and-conrad-brands-land-deal-in-macau/


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Hotels, Casinos, and Resorts
Las Vegas Sands’s section of the Cotai Strip has been parceled into eight separate sites, with each site having its own casino, hotel, and entertainment offerings. Since Macau requires casino operators to hold a gaming concession, LVS will own and manage most of the casino operations on the Cotai Strip, while the company’s hotel partners will manage their respective Cotai hotels.

Their eight Cotai Strip casino sites will consist of the following hotels and casinos:

#1 – Las Vegas Sands’ The Venetian Macau










#2 – Four Seasons










#3 – Far East Consortium with Dorsett, Cosmo, Holiday Inn and Intercontinental branded hotels


























#4 – eSun’s Macau Studio City project with Melco PBL as casino operator
#5 – Shangri-La Hotels & Resorts with Shangri-La and Trader’s hotel brands
#6 – Starwood Hotels & Resorts with Sheraton and St Regis hotel brands
#7 – Hilton Hotels with Hilton and Conrad hotels brands
#8 – Raffles and Fairmont hotel brands

In total, LVS’s section of the Cotai Strip will include:

19,000 hotel rooms 
Over 1.5 million square feet of casino space 
Over 3 million square feet of convention and expo space 
25,000 seats for live entertainment 
3 million square feet of shopping 
Over 4 million square feet of vacation suites 
Also, as I mentioned before, several more resorts are currently being developed by non-LVS concessionaires. In addition, MGM Mirage and Wynn Resorts both have large Cotai strip Casino complexes in the planning stages.

The first casino resort to open on the Cotai Strip will be the Venetian Macao in the summer of 2007.

in http://www.thecotaicasinos.com/cotai/cotai-strip


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

woah! :eek2:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I don`t support the Casinos in Macao. The city has way to much history and real culture to become a second Las Vegas.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Impressive.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Las Vegas is still the Western World's Casino and will always be. What Macau does have is growth that Las Vegas doesn't. Asians love to gamble. More Asians can afford to gamble. Macau will explode


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

joaquin said:


> Las Vegas is still the Western World's Casino and will always be. What Macau does have is growth that Las Vegas doesn't. Asians love to gamble. More Asians can afford to gamble. Macau will explode


It's already taking place. Infrastructure is not adequate for the number of visitors at the moment. Waiting times on the border are huge, ferries are all full. Similar to Hong Kong pollution is immense as well. The water quality being at the end of an extremely dirty river is even much much worse. The very small old center of Macau is being overflooded with people as well.

Asians are really crazy about gambling so they will keep on coming despite the issues. The entertainment (except for the immense sex industry) is lacking for a gambling paradise. The Venetian tries to promote the entertainment part (Sampras-Federer, the Police). Let's see how that goes.


----------



## altachlo87 (Dec 18, 2005)

very impressive Macao... Europe's Monaco vs US' Las Vegas vs Asia"s Macao!
Macao is too densely populated and overcrowded, instead of reclaiming more land, why not rent a small part of the surrounding island from China?


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Macao needs a plan. The governement of Macao need thinking about a new plan to grow up healthly.

Now don't have space but we know that have solutions to resolve this problem.

I don't agree the fight between three cities but between two cities. We have Macao and Las Vegas. In this fight Macao will lose... ? ... I don't know... in big problems of space appears a Wonder of Urbanism and Technology like Singapore.


----------



## kangarooMN09 (Jun 6, 2006)

Las Vegas is better in my opinion ;P


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

kangarooMN09 said:


> Las Vegas is better in my opinion ;P


at least we have excellent dining and entertainment options going for us


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

kangarooMN09 said:


> Las Vegas is better in my opinion ;P


Macao needs some Theme-Hotels :cheers:


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

BUMP!!

Any updates on developments in Macao??


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Casino has destroyed people's life... especially those who has loss their life's saving on gambling. Why the government let this kind of businesses which mostly benefit the mafia, I just do not understand.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

^^
The government isn't forcing people to go to casinos. People arn't stupid and know that casinos are there to make a profit. 

The smart people go to places like Vegas and Macau to have fun, heavily subsidised fun. I mean where else can you get an entire dinner for less than a dollar. 

Serously Macau is great, and there is more than just casinos. There is over 400 years of European and Chinese history. Vegas doesn't have that!!

Also the worlds SECOND LARGEST BUILDING after the Boeing Hanger in Seattle. The Venetian Hotel & Casino.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Excelent projects, except this one :wtf:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

^^ 

Completed:

Looks a bit weird imo.


----------

